# Old satellite dish



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

So I just moved to a new place and the previous occupants had 3 satellite dishes on poles in the yard. I'm looking for project ideas before I scrap them. All I could find on google was wifi booster or bird baths.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Solar cooker is an option. Check out threads here or try youtube for ideas.
Edit: ideas on how to make it a solar cooker...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

A friend of mine put in a hot tub then used the dish for a roof frame and put thatch on it. Looked cool.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I know I saw somewhere that somebody took one of those really big ones from when satellite first started and used it as a roof for a chicken yard lol

http://www.pinterest.com/melbaerry/better-use-of-that-satellite-dish/


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A friend of mine covered a 4' dish with 1" squares of mirror. I was at a test where he started a piece of plywood smoking in a matter of ten seconds. The hot melt glue he used was a less than perfect design feature.

One of the options we discussed was putting a small tank as a target for the focal point. Some piping, a circulator, and some baseboard would provide a great little heat source, at least on sunny days. Dumping that into a storage tank would allow you to use it for at least a portion of the night.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I turned an old satellite dish into a small pond with fountain


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*2700 Degrees F.*


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bird bath!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

You could do something like I did.


----------



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

Ok thanks everyone


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------

